# 'Good' restaurants in Bristol



## astral (Oct 25, 2006)

My parents have decided to visit Bristol this weekend.  This is the second time that they've been here and I need to take them out to dinner.  

Last time they were here I took them to the Glass Boat, Sands and Deasons to eat.  I can't really reuse any of these, can anyone recommend somewhere similar please?  

thanks


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 25, 2006)

The Muddock is good and so is the Olive shed.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 25, 2006)

Bell's Diner in Montpelier is a perennial favourite:

http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/tips/8886

That Guardian site has quite a few good ideas on it actually:

http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/places/united-kingdom/bristol/tips/eating


----------



## Sturdy Wrists (Oct 25, 2006)

La Barrique on Glos Rd.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Oct 25, 2006)

Glasnost - Totterdown


----------



## FruitandNut (Oct 26, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Bell's Diner in Montpelier is a perennial favourite:
> 
> http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/tips/8886
> 
> ...



I used to love Bell's Diner, also 'The Cauldon' if it is still on Whiteladies Road.

My favourite used to be the 'Red Herring' on Hotwells Road, but it has long changed names and proprietor/chef, and has never been as good since.    I believe the 'Ship Aground' on Ashley Down has closed as well


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 26, 2006)

culinaria on chandos road and quatier vert on whiteladies are both good if you like the local and organic angle. culinaria probably the best of the two i reckon. 

Otherwise i quite like pizza provencal in clifton when mum comes to visit...


----------



## J77 (Oct 26, 2006)

*If you took them to the Glass Boat, they probably like a bit of class...*

Another vote for the Mud Dock - very classy since their refit/extension and fine views of the docks.

Plus Howard's at the West end of Hotwell Road is pretty swish too.

Failing everything, you could always take them to Brown's.


----------



## astral (Oct 26, 2006)

I love the Muddocks, not really sure it would be their thing tbh, and I'm loathe to take them anywhere that I regularly go incase they ruin it for me.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys I really appreciate it


----------



## bristol_citizen (Oct 26, 2006)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> quatier vert on whiteladies are both good if you like the local and organic angle.


The owner, Barney Haughton, had just received a diabolical (but quite entertaining ) review from the Observer for his new effort on the docks - Bordeaux Quay.
http://lifeandhealth.guardian.co.uk/experts/jayrayner/story/0,,1920884,00.html


----------



## J77 (Oct 26, 2006)

Jamesons - opposite the BRI?


----------



## astral (Oct 26, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> Jamesons - opposite the BRI?



One of my colleagues mentioned this to me the other day.  I'd not really considered it before, and I can't find anyone that's been, but I do keep hearing good things about it.  Has anyone eaten there?


----------



## big eejit (Oct 26, 2006)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> I used to love Bell's Diner, also 'The Cauldon' if it is still on Whiteladies Road.
> 
> My favourite used to be the 'Red Herring' on Hotwells Road, but it has long changed names and proprietor/chef, and has never been as good since.    I believe the 'Ship Aground' on Ashley Down has closed as well



I think 'closed' is putting it mildly. Da bums down City Hall let Birakos developers knock it down to build more bloody flats:

*Ashley Court Hotel falls to the wreckers*

http://www.stwerburghs.org/index.php?section=news&story=ashley_Court_Hotel_falls_to_the_wreckers.txt

You may wish to boycott Birakos' other establishments.


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2006)

not been to it myself. But I'm told it's all organic and locally sourced fare they sell. On the water front. It's a new place and named after the road it's on.

Sorry I can't be any vaguer.


----------

